# ICD 10 follow-up for transplant coding



## Squinncpc (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a question for Transplant ICD 10 coding.  If a patient is status post transplant and the patient is seen in the inpatient setting you would typically bill V58.44 followed by the transplant status V42.0)  In ICD 10 those particular codes are now Z48.22 and Z94.0, but neither are acceptable for inpatient coding.  In ICD 9 v58.44 was acceptable as a primary diagnosis but in ICD 10 Z48.22 is not acceptable in the inpatient setting.  So does anyone know the proper way to bill these?  ICD 10 CMS guidelines are not helpful.  Any information would be helpful.  Thanks


----------



## lorrpb (Jan 6, 2014)

Where are you getting the information that neither of these codes are acceptable for inpatient coding? I do not see this in the ICD-10-CM manual (AAPC version). Thanks.


----------

